# Tec tower oven grill??



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

First time out in van and trying to use the grill.

Do we leave the door open when grilling or close it?

It stinks a bit but that could be the newness of it.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon ThePrisoner, 

Leave the door open when you use the grill, but closed when you use the oven.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

if its a brand new M/H suggest leaving the grill door open whilst cooking but also vent the M/H so at to let the air circulate, whilst 'burning' the grill in so to speak...!!

Mind you depends on what you are grilling...leaving the grill door closed could mean some seriously burnt burgers / bacon / sausages....  8O :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

DBSS said:


> if its a brand new M/H suggest leaving the grill door open whilst cooking but also vent the M/H so at to let the air circulate, whilst 'burning' the grill in so to speak...!!
> 
> Mind you depends on what you are grilling...leaving the grill door closed could mean some seriously burnt burgers / bacon / sausages....  8O :lol:


It's only sausages but it is taking ages. If I leave the wire rack in they are too close, take it out and they are too far away.


----------

